# Husqvarna YTH23V48 - Reverse mowing ignition switch position



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

I just purchased a Husky 48" tractor. I've only used it a few times. Just a little confused by the reverse mowing ignition switch position. The dealer explained that it just forces the operator to make the conscious decision to mow in reverse. So instead of switching key positions I just leave it in the reverse cutting position. Is there any harm in doing this? Curious if other users are doing the same. As always your comments are appreciated.

http://www.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/wavey.gif


----------



## lmbrsn (Dec 1, 2010)

That is what I do with mine. Leave it in the reverse mow.


----------



## irish1988 (Feb 3, 2015)

flight,
how you like the tractor? pro /con of it.. any major issues?
I am looking into buying one.


----------



## Crushinator (Apr 12, 2017)

I have always left mine in reverse mow and have never had an issue. I bought my 23V48 in 2006 and have had no issues at all with it. Heck, I haven't even broken a belt yet. It's currently sitting at 220 hours so I don't mow too much with it. But I love this mower.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No,it was designed to give the operator the choice,and does no harm,at all!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I am glad you said that John,
I truly think the reverse mow should be standard..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The only reason they put the reverse lockout on it,was because some guy ran over his kid,because he was n't looking.
He then tried to sue the maker,but lost,when the neighbor told the court how he was fooling around,doing spins,etc.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Crushinator said:


> I have always left mine in reverse mow and have never had an issue. I bought my 23V48 in 2006 and have had no issues at all with it. Heck, I haven't even broken a belt yet. It's currently sitting at 220 hours so I don't mow too much with it. But I love this mower.



Mine is a craftsman built by husqvarna, and its a 2006 model too. I have mowed with it in the reverse position for almost 700 hrs now, and never had one problem. I love it too its been a really good mower so I bought another one they are in my avatar. The other one is a 2007 I picked up on our local CL.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I fully agree with farmertim,that it should be standard.
I had to bypass the one on my JD,because it drives me nuts when I have to back up to trim closely,...and the tractor dies!


----------



## Emoto (Jul 7, 2016)

jhngardner367 said:


> I fully agree with farmertim,that it should be standard.
> I had to bypass the one on my JD,because it drives me nuts when I have to back up to trim closely,...and the tractor dies!


So, are you saying it dies if you are mowing and put it into reverse with the blades engaged and the key in the standard on position? This is a feature? LOL...


----------

